# Assetto Corsa Grafikeinstellungen



## drspeed (8. August 2014)

Hallo
Ich habe mir gestern mal das Game gekauft.
Nun wollte ich mal fragen was Ihr denn so für Grafikeinstellungen habt?
Die Grafikeinstellungen sind ja sehr Umfangreich.Würde ja gerne alles 
raus kitzeln was geht.Habe auch irgendwo gelesen das manche die ini
bearbeiten.Wer echt super von euch wenn Ihr mir mal die Settings in Menue
erklären könntet.


Ist es eigentlich normal das das Bild in Game gerade bei den Autos unscharf wirkt?


----------



## ak1504 (8. August 2014)

Assetto Corsa: Hints and Tips - Part 1


----------



## drspeed (8. August 2014)

Ich habe keine Einstellung wo ich direkt hdr und blur ausschalten kann.
Ich habe auch so ein Menue pp set1-pp set5.
Hat sich da vielleicht etwas geändert?


----------



## ak1504 (8. August 2014)

PP ersetzt HDR


----------



## drspeed (8. August 2014)

ok super 
Hast Du schon Erfahrungen gesammelt mit den PP Einstellungen?


----------



## ak1504 (8. August 2014)

Verwende die hier > http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/index.php?threads/new-graphics-engine.12380/page-19#post-219249




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drspeed (8. August 2014)

Ist das die Datei die man da runter laden muß?


----------



## ak1504 (8. August 2014)

Ja und dahin > Steam\SteamApps\common\assettocorsa\cfg\filters


----------



## drspeed (8. August 2014)

Super danke echt nett von Dir super Hilfe
Habe es in den Ordner rein geworfen und nun in Game ausgewählt.Hoffe das es dann so richtig ist.


----------



## 1awd1 (9. August 2014)

Mit deiner Karte und nur einem Monitor solltest du doch einfach alles aufdrehen können oder nicht? Selbst mit triple Screen hab ich fast alles an.


----------



## drspeed (9. August 2014)

Mir ging es um das fein tuning.Was mich noch wundert warum
Ist das Bild manchmal unscharf? Gerade wenn der wagen an Anfang in der
Box steht sieht man es deutlich. Welche Einstellungen benutzt Du denn?
Das mit der ini Datei liest man ziemlich oft.


----------



## ak1504 (9. August 2014)

Das is nen Tiefenschärfeeffekt das muss so...


----------



## drspeed (9. August 2014)

Dann ist OK. Dann liegt es ja nicht an meinen Einstellungen. 

Ich habe noch eine andere Frage? Vielleicht kannst Du mir ja einen Tipp geben.?
Ich habe die halbe Nacht rum gebastelt.  Ich habe mir auf racedepar.. 
ein Ac Skin Runtergeladen mclaren 2014 mp4 29. Wie findet man den nun in 
Spiel wieder.installiert habe ich den in assetto corsa/content/cars/skin.
Nun sehe ich aber auch das Auto nicht in der Auto Auswahl. Habe auch versucht
das Auto separat runter zu laden kann es aber nirgends finden.


----------



## ak1504 (9. August 2014)

Dann musst nochmal den Pfad checken und das alles richtig eingefügt is.


----------



## T'PAU (9. August 2014)

Gibt's die Mp4-29 Formel 1 Krücke schon als Mod? Dachte, dass von dieser 2014-Mod erst der Mercedes und (bald) der Ferrari erschienen sind. 
Und wieso gibt's schon Custom-Skins für ein Auto dass afaik noch gar nicht erschienen ist?

Wie auch immer. Grundsätzlich gehört der/die (bei einigen Autos sind's mehrere Ordner) Auto-Ordner nach ...\common\assettocorsa\content\cars.
Custom-Skins zu dem Auto, welche man sich extra runterlädt, gehören in obigen Ordner plus \skins.


----------



## ak1504 (9. August 2014)

Ach den Wagen gibts gar nich ? lol

Dachte das wäre nurn Skin für nen vorhandenen.


----------

